# Crysis läuft nicht mit 120hz, was tun?



## Henathus (17. Juli 2010)

*Crysis läuft nicht mit 120hz, was tun?*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mir gerade den Acer GD245HQ gekauft und bis jetzt hat alles super funktioniert. 
Nur bei Crysis läuft der Monitor "nur" mit 60Hz. Wird mir zumindest im Monitormenü so angezeigt. 
Kann mir jemand sagen was ich einstellen muss?

Mein Sys.:
Core i 5 750 
gtx470 (Treiber: 8.17.12.5721)
Win7 x64
4 Gb G.Skill Trindent 

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Whitey (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Crysis läuft nicht mit 120hz, was tun?*

Versuch es doch mal in der Config Datei umzustellen und die Config anschließend schreibgeschützt stellen.


----------



## Henathus (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Crysis läuft nicht mit 120hz, was tun?*

super danke für den Tipp.
ich hab leider die Datei noch nicht gefunden


----------



## Whitey (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Crysis läuft nicht mit 120hz, was tun?*

Müsste in "EigeneDateien\Mygames\Crysis" sein.


----------



## Henathus (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Crysis läuft nicht mit 120hz, was tun?*

leider steht dort alles drin (Auflösung, Helligkeit Kontrast, ect...) nur nicht die Wiederholrate


----------



## Whitey (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Crysis läuft nicht mit 120hz, was tun?*



Henathus schrieb:


> leider steht dort alles drin (Auflösung, Helligkeit Kontrast, ect...) nur nicht die Wiederholrate



Jup, du hast recht, habe extra wegen dir Crysis nochmal installiert und alles mögliche versucht auch manuell den Befehl in die Config zuschreiben, das bringt alles nichts, aber in einem anderen Forum hab ich gelesen das man nur oft genug "alt+Enter" drücken muss dann übernimmt er die 120Hz irgendwann, bei mir hat es funktioniert aber du musst Fraps nebenher laufen lassen sonst merkst du nicht wann er umschaltet.


----------



## Henathus (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Crysis läuft nicht mit 120hz, was tun?*

Also wer immer auf so ideen kommt.
Aber ich werds mal versuchen, vllt hilfts.
Und danke dir schon mal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Henathus (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Crysis läuft nicht mit 120hz, was tun?*

also dein Tipp hat super funktioniert.
einmal gedrück und der Bildschirm hat sofort umgeschalten.


----------



## Whitey (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Crysis läuft nicht mit 120hz, was tun?*

nice, freut mich das ich helfen konnte.


----------



## gecan (29. September 2010)

*AW: Crysis läuft nicht mit 120hz, was tun?*

hi,

crysis auf dx9 läuft ohne probleme mit 120hz doch auf dx10 leider nur mit 60hz 

das kommische ist das für bildwiederholfrequenz kein befehl dafür gibt für die console bzw nicht bekannt 

aber das mit den alt+enter ist ja mal ein ding


----------



## stolle80 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Crysis läuft nicht mit 120hz, was tun?*

ja läuft nach alt + Enter, aber ruckelt jetzt irgendwie, bei warhead läufts flüssig mit 120 Hz aber im Fenstermodus komisch


----------

